

Using MEMES to explain bitcoin's appeal, its problems, and my proposed solution - dacoinminster
http://bitcoinmedia.com/using-memes-to-explain-bitcoin/

======
dacoinminster
I've posted this a couple other places, over the weekend, and things have
taken an amusing twist. The internet and bitcoin community, whom I designed
this presentation for, doesn't seem very interested in these ideas. On the
other hand, the big companies in the mobile phone space, whom I was afraid
would think the presentation silly and unprofessional, are taking it very
seriously. Go figure!

------
runn1ng
No.

Please no.

Don't do this.

